# Egyedül szenvedünk



## enUS

What does "Egyedül szenvedünk." mean?


----------



## Puppancs

It means omething like "We are suffering alone".


----------



## francisgranada

A bit of context could be useful, too.


----------



## Pawa

Hi, it can have two meanings.

1. We suffer if we are alone.
2. Only we suffer. (We are the only one, who suffers).


----------



## Zsanna

Well done, Pawa.

Moreover, it could also mean (esp. in spoken Hungarian): It's only that we are suffering.


----------



## seirios

I would actually argue with Pawa's second suggestion - you would need to add "mi" (we) in order to have this meaning: Egyedül mi szenvedünk.

Summing it up  
1. "We suffer, if we're alone"
2. "We suffer alone" (as in abandoned by everyone)
3. "It's only that we're suffering" (rarely used, but still nicely pointed out by Zsanna)


----------

